# Hotplug o configurazione moduli? Help!! [RISOLTO]

## logan.x

Mi sono appena registrato e prima di postare ho fatto un po di ricerche per risolvere un po di dubbi/problemi.

Quesito 1)

Ho letto minuziosamente la guida di installazione ma non ho capito se e' meglio emergere hotplug oppure configurare i moduli che si vogliono caricare.

Nella prima installazione di prova che ho fatto, in USE ho usato la flag ALSA.

Dimenticavo, ho un athlon-xp 2.0GHz, 512Mb Ram, HD120Gb, NvidiaFX-5900-128Mb, SBLive1024.

Sono arrivato senza problemi a compilare il kernel e poi il manuale dice di installare i moduli del kernel separati.

Ho emerso quindi il modulo NVIDIA-KERNEL e EMU10K1.

Poi il manuale dice che se non si sta usando hotplug, si dovrebbero inserire i moduli che si vogliono caricare in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4.

A questo punto devo scegliere:

Se decido di usare hotplug devo fare

# emerge --usepkg hotplug

# rc-update add hotplug default

Se scegliessi di configurare i moduli, il manuale riporta di inserire i moduli in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4

Ho individuato la versione del kernel: 2.4.25-gentoo-r1, quindi dovrei creare la directory modules.autoload.d all'interno di /etc e poi creare il file 2.4.25-gentoo-r1 all'interno del quale dovrei inserire i moduli restituiti dall'output di 

# find /lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko'

poi eseguire 

# modules-update.

E' corretto?

Quesito 2)

Sui vari mirrors noto che escono abbastanza frequentemente dei portage aggiornati. Li devo scaricare periodicemente ed eseguire sempre 

# tar -xvjf /mnt/cdrom/snapshots/portage-xxxxxxxx.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr ?

Quesito 3)

Se decidessi di ricompilare il kernel per vedere se miglioro qualcosa, dopo il comando

# make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

devo eseguire

# mount /boot 

# mv /boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage.old   /se voglio tenere la conf vecchia 

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

e poi eseguire il reboot oppure configurare lilo?

Se punta sempre a bzImage perche riconfigurare lilo?

Ringrazio chi abbia la pazienza di rispondermi.

Saluti a tutti.Last edited by logan.x on Thu May 27, 2004 11:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *logan.x wrote:*   

> Quesito 1)

 

Basta che metti i nomi dei moduli che vuoi nel file /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 senza creare directory. Poi devi fare un rebbot cosi' te li carica automaticamente (se non vuoi rebootare allora li carichi a mano con modprobe).

 *logan.x wrote:*   

> Quesito 2)

 

Ti basta dare

```
# emerge sync
```

e lui fa automaticamente l'aggiornamento del portage tree.

 *logan.x wrote:*   

> Quesito 3)

 

Se punta a bzImage non serve riconfigurare lilo ma comunque io darei il comando # lilo -v per vedere se ci sono errori. Riconfiguri lilo solo al momento che cambi nome all'immagine del kernel.

----------

## MyZelF

 *logan.x wrote:*   

> Ho letto minuziosamente la guida di installazione ma non ho capito se e' meglio emergere hotplug oppure configurare i moduli che si vogliono caricare.
> 
> 

 

Il mio consiglio è quello di utilizzare un kernel recente ed hotplug, che dovrebbe provvedere al caricamento automatico dei moduli per i quali il kernel esporta il relativo device ID.

A differenza di quanto consiglia la documentazione, io ho aggiunto hotplug al runlevel di boot:

```

# rc-update add hotplug boot

```

Se hotplug non dovesse caricare automaticamente un modulo a te necessario, potrai forzarne il caricamento inserendo il nome del modulo nel file /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 (o -2.4, a seconda della "serie" del kernel utilizzato: non devi specificare completamente la versione del kenel... il nome del file è proprio quello).

 *logan.x wrote:*   

> Sui vari mirrors noto che escono abbastanza frequentemente dei portage aggiornati. Li devo scaricare periodicemente ed eseguire sempre

 

Se intendi eseguire un'installazione da stage3 + GRP usa lo snapshot presente nei CD, altrimenti un

```
# emerge sync
```

è tutto quello che serve per aggiornare il portage tree della tua box.

 *logan.x wrote:*   

> Quesito 3)
> 
> e poi eseguire il reboot oppure configurare lilo?
> 
> Se punta sempre a bzImage perche riconfigurare lilo?
> ...

 

Prima di rebootare dovrai semplicemente ridare il comando

```
# lilo
```

senza "riconfigurare" /etc/lilo.conf se il nome dell'immagine del kernel non è cambiato.

Se preferisci, puoi utilizzare grub, che non deve essere "rilanciato" ad ogni aggiornamento del kernel.

[mod]Per i tuoi prossimi post cerca di porre una sola domanda per ogni topic[/mod]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Orca mi dimentico sempre benvenuto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Orca mi dimentico sempre benvenuto 

 

Mi sa che ti sei dimenticato anche qualche pezzo di risposta...  :Laughing: 

P.S.: Benvenuto anche da parte mia.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Mi sa che ti sei dimenticato anche qualche pezzo di risposta... 

 

Ups  :Embarassed:  e' vero ho messo apposto ora

----------

## randomaze

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Il mio consiglio è quello di utilizzare un kernel recente ed hotplug, che dovrebbe provvedere al caricamento automatico dei moduli per i quali il kernel esporta il relativo device ID.
> 
> 

 

In parole povere:

Se vuoi usare un kernel della serie 2.4.x usa il caricamento manuale

se invece preferisci i 2.6.x allora usa pure hotplug!

benvenuto

----------

## MyZelF

Beh, per recente intendevo anche un 2.4.x... "recente"... non ci sono controindicazioni all'utilizzo di hotplug con un kernel della serie 2.4...

Comunque tanto con il 2.4 quanto con 2.6, se decidi di compilare molte porzioni di kernel come modulo, è praticamente certo che tu debba utilizzare comunque i /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.*.

----------

## logan.x

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque tanto con il 2.4 quanto con 2.6, se decidi di compilare molte porzioni di kernel come modulo, è praticamente certo che tu debba utilizzare comunque i /etc/modules.autoload.d/kerne-2.x.

 

Ok, grazie 1000 per il benvenuto e per i tempestivi chiarimenti.

Al momento mi interessa partire con un'installazione funzionante, quindi contavo di configurare il modulo della scheda video e della scheda audio e basta.

Poi piano piano cerchero' di migliorare la configurazione del kernel (ho trovato molto materiale in questo forum) e quando avro' acquisito esperienza e familiarita' aggiungero' il supporto per usb (ho una pen-drive e una fotocamera digitale che vorrei collegare) e vedro' se riesco a far funzionare la scheda TV della pinnacle (penso che sara' mooolto arduo) e cosi' via...

Se parto con voler fare tutto insieme rischio di non concludere nulla e abbandonare tutto.

Ultima domanda:

Premetto che ieri sera erano le 01.35 quando ho deciso di spegnere ed ero abbastanza cotto quindi puo' darsi che ho sbagliato a guardare ma mi sembra che sotto /etc non ci fosse la directory modules.autoload.d

La devo creare e poi all'interno di questa creare il file kerne-2.4 con l'elenco dei moduli che voglio caricare?

Scusate ma dal post sopra non ho capito.

Grazie ancora e scusate.

----------

## randomaze

 *logan.x wrote:*   

> ma mi sembra che sotto /etc non ci fosse la directory modules.autoload.d
> 
> La devo creare e poi all'interno di questa creare il file kerne-2.4 con l'elenco dei moduli che voglio caricare?
> 
> 

 

Se non c'é si... ma mi sembra di ricordare che dovrebbe esserci già!

----------

## MyZelF

Esatto, dovrebbe già esserci un file commentato di esempio.

Il nome corretto è

```

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```

(nel secondo post mi ero perso per strada una "l")

----------

## Danilo

 *logan.x wrote:*   

> quando avro' acquisito esperienza e familiarita' aggiungero' il supporto per usb (ho una pen-drive e una fotocamera digitale che vorrei collegare) 
> 
> 

 

Quando deciderai di inserire il supporto (per pen/digitale) usb   qui  Codadilupo e' stato perfetto.

----------

## Fuzzo

Salve!  :Very Happy: 

Scusate se mi intrometto ma ho visto che si parla di hotplug,

la mia domanda è è un'alternativa ai moduli oppure è un'automatismo per il caricamento/scaricamento dinamico degli stessi?

Grazie...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Fuzzo wrote:*   

> e' un'alternativa ai moduli oppure è un'automatismo per il caricamento/scaricamento dinamico degli stessi?

 

La seconda. Carica i moduli che ti servono all'avvio automaticamente cosi' non devi piu' usare il file /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.x

----------

## Fuzzo

Grazie fedeliallalinea lo emergo immediatamente!

(Sto forum è una fi*ata pazzesca)!

----------

